# Lifestyles & Discussion > Bitcoin / Cryptocurrencies >  CONGRESS EVALUATES THE EXTENT THE U.S. SHOULD CONSIDER CRYPTOCURRENCIES AS MONEY

## Smaulgld

http://smaulgld.com/u-s-congress-cry...rencies-money/

----------

